# Feature Score "Remember"



## rickholets (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm pleased to announce that the soundtrack of the Remember movie is now released. This is my second feature score.  

It is available at a number of distributors, including iTunes, Amazon, and http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/rickholets/from/rholets (CDBaby).

-Rick

http://soundcloud.com/rickholets/sets/r ... oundtrack/

[flash width=700 height=550 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com/playlists/2636745&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## rickholets (Oct 20, 2012)

I realized I was remiss in not mentioning any technical details on the score.

The score includes the use of Kontakt 5, EWQLSO Platinum, Gypsy, Stormdrum, 8DIO Rhythmic Aura I, and actually, a lot of Spitfire's Felt Piano.

For several of the tracks (notably People's Plight and This is My Family), I was able to record some live violin for solo parts. This is one of my first attempts at mixing VIs with real instrumental parts.


----------

